# radeon+kms define firmware? [solved]

## DaggyStyle

hello.

a bit of background, from the introduction of kms, I've alway had problems with my chip, in previous versions it would have hardfreeze with or without artifacts or softfreeze(with the latter and former, I did had display but it froze after some time). about previous versions, the devs are drm told me that they have a bug with my chip that causes the freeze and that they can't seem to solve it.

now for the problem, I'm using gs 2.6.33, after another user asked about how to introduce the bin files into the kernel, I've started to wonder if my problems were because of missing firmware, so I've inserted my chip's firmware to the kernel, compiled, copied and rebooted, kms is loading but the console buffer isn't. also, when running glxinfo, I still get the irq not enabled msg, so I've tried to insert the microcode firmware and I get this:

```
NCC-5001-D linux # make-smp

  HOSTLD  scripts/kconfig/conf

scripts/kconfig/conf -s arch/x86/Kconfig

  CHK     include/linux/version.h

  CHK     include/generated/utsrelease.h

  CALL    scripts/checksyscalls.sh

  CHK     include/generated/compile.h

  GZIP    kernel/config_data.gz

  IKCFG   kernel/config_data.h

  CC      kernel/configs.o

  LD      kernel/built-in.o

  MK_FW   firmware/radeon/R600_rlc.bin.gen.S

make[1]: *** No rule to make target `firmware/radeon/R600_rlc.bin', needed by `firmware/radeon/R600_rlc.bin.gen.o'.  Stop.

make[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make: *** [firmware] Error 2

make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

NCC-5001-D linux #

```

here is my chip: 

```
NCC-5001-D linux # lspci | grep ATI

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series

01:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc RV620 Audio device [Radeon HD 34xx Series]

```

I'm using xf86-video-ati, mesa and libdrm from git/svn

here is my .config: http://pastebin.com/HAPsgjc1

what am I do wrong?

----------

## Herring42

Unmask and emerge x11-drivers/radeon-ucode

The firmware is no longer shipped with the kernel.

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *Herring42 wrote:*   

> Unmask and emerge x11-drivers/radeon-ucode
> 
> The firmware is no longer shipped with the kernel.

 

I have it installed, strange, 2.6.33 has kernel firmware, my issue is that kms freezes here and when I disable it, I get the IRQ busy msg.

also ucode holds 2 files alone, kernel firmware has per chip, so I'm not sure what you say is right.

----------

## Herring42

 *DaggyStyle wrote:*   

>  *Herring42 wrote:*   Unmask and emerge x11-drivers/radeon-ucode
> 
> The firmware is no longer shipped with the kernel. 
> 
> I have it installed, strange, 2.6.33 has kernel firmware, my issue is that kms freezes here and when I disable it, I get the IRQ busy msg.
> ...

 

Sorry, I should have qualified, no new firmware in the kernel. The emerge quoted provides firmware/radeon/R600_rlc.bin that you require to remove the error message.

From my .config:

```

...

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE="radeon/R700_rlc.bin"

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE_DIR="/lib64/firmware"

...

```

----------

## DaggyStyle

my current setup consists of all three and it compiles well. nevermind, solved

----------

## Pleirosei

hello, while editing my kernel according to the handbook for setting up X, i get this error: No rule to make target 'firmware/radeon/R600_rlc.bin, is there anyway to fix this?  I have already emerged radeon-ucode as the handbook has said, what should I do?

----------

## wrc1944

I'm suddenly running into this with simply recompiling 2.6.38-rc2.  I already had 2.6.38-rc2 installed and working, but needed to recompile it trying to solve some alsa sound related problems.  I loaded the old config file (that worked fine, KMS included) with make xconfig, made the alsa adjustments, and proceeded to do make bzImage as I've done thousands of times for years, and suddenly get this: 

```
MK_FW   firmware/radeon/R700_rlc.bin.gen.S 

 make[1]: *** No rule to make target `firmware/radeon/R700_rlc.bin', needed by `firmware/radeon/R700_rlc.bin.gen.o'.  Stop. 
```

Tried reinstalling radeon-ucode many times, and sometimes the R700_rlc.bin.gen.o file randomly appears and disappears in linux-2.6.38-rc2/firmware/radeon.   :Surprised:    I've tried all the firmware suggestions in forums and online searches- nothing seems to work.  It's a mystery to me.

UPDATE: Finally found where to get the file in question (r700_rcl.bin), put it in 2.6.38-rc2/firmware/radeon/ and it worked.   :Very Happy: 

http://people.freedesktop.org/~agd5f/radeon_ucode/

What I still don't get is why it suddenly was messed up and somehow lost that file.   :Surprised:    I was simply recompiling an otherwise working kernel.

----------

## Spidey

I'm using zen-sources and I have the same problem. I configure the .config to look for firmwares on /lib/firmware, but make just ignores it. I don't know what to do. I'll copy the relevant firmware to the firmware folder inside the kernel sources, but I don't like this.

edit: gentoo-sources works alright, just set the firmware folder to /lib/firmware and then load radeon/my_fw.bin. zen-sources, though...

----------

## MarSoft

As for me, problem was that I didn't change CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE_DIR from "firmware" to "/lib/firmware".

----------

